# Plastic Great Coats from Wargames Factory!



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

there is an increasing trend these days for 3rd party companies to pip GW at the post by releasing models that are suitable for 40k or converting current 40k kits. which is seriously good news for us gamers, because it means more variety and better prices. and it looks like this is only going to become more common.

Wargames Factory have upped the ante by releasing multi-part plastic Great Coat sci-fi infanty. its a little early to tell for definite, but the two promo pics they've released so far look like they are shaping up to be quite spectacular. obviously, this fills a hole in the miniatures line that gamers have been clamouring for for quite some time. but what will GWs response be? will they try to immitate as they did with P3 paints and GF9's counters? will they try and clamp down, bunging fingers in the ears of gamers so they can't hear anything except that which GW wants them to hear? or will they see the new models as healthy competition and rise to the challenge?

who knows, only the future will tell. but for now, we can celebrate as we finally have cheap, plastic great coats!

(link: http://wargamesfactory.lefora.com/2010/01/06/greatcoat-updates/)


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

This look good will have to see what options come with them. The only thing i can see being a problem is the scale there are just 28mm while GW are heroic. I know someone who tried to use some of there celts heads on ig and looked wrong. A bit of a shame as I what to use some of these models in my Dark Mech army but they will look out of scale.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Hmmm not sure how wargamesfactory have pipped GW to anything when all they have done is copied GW, Ok so GW dont have a plastic "great coat" regiment but they have a serious amount of guard models with long coats and possibly some of the best greatcoat models in the death Korps of krieg money can buy. 
Plus were is the great coat? all i can see is a pair of 3d renders that are very static, look like they are wearing a skirt on the bottom half and Dr zoidbergs torso for armour.Im not feeling the love, the shoulder pads look awful and whats with the first guys pointing arm? whats he pointing at? I like his head apart from the silly bugged out eyes? not sure whats going on with the multi barrel gun? an obvious attempt to cash in on the popularity of the assault cannon but whats with the stupid size? i know these are meant to be fictional but come on ? even IG have two man teams for this very reason.
The way i see it people fell in love with the great coat regiments mostly due to the quality of the death korps FW produce and because of that i dont see these guys as realistic plastic replacement regardless of price.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Variety is the spice of life. More options are allways good.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Hmmm not sure how wargamesfactory have pipped GW to anything when all they have done is copied GW,


sorry, i don't understand your point. GW _don't _have a plastic great-coat model available and Wargames Factory _do_. that seems pretty clear cut to me.



bitsandkits said:


> Plus were is the great coat? all i can see is a pair of 3d renders that are very static, look like they are wearing a skirt on the bottom half and Dr zoidbergs torso for armour.Im not feeling the love,


its an interesting review, though i'm not sure its a very good one. they are a little static i will agree, but not significantly more than models i could point to in the GW range.



bitsandkits said:


> the shoulder pads look awful and whats with the first guys pointing arm? whats he pointing at?


probably the same thing as the armageddon sergeant. 



bitsandkits said:


> The way i see it people fell in love with the great coat regiments mostly due to the quality of the death korps FW produce and because of that i dont see these guys as realistic plastic replacement regardless of price.


i quite agree. the DKoK are excellent models and nothing like this will replace them. however, that doesn't mean that the majority of people will be able to afford them. in lieu of not being able to buy an entire army of DKoK i think that a lot of people would prefer to have a cheaper, plastic army of models that are a lot closer to what they envision than Catachans or Cadians.

to be blunt, you post rather comes across as fan-boyism and it sounds like you don't want to be impressed, rather than there is any real problem with these miniatures. i hope that that isn't the case, but if it is, then so be it. i would rather be happy in the knowledge that i live in a world where my passion for miniature wargaming is supported on many different fronts and its not simply dominated by a complete monopoly.

that aside, Wargames Factory have produced further previews of a more average rank and file model. i think that it looks even better than the character models, fairly similar to Pig Iron Productions' Kolony Militia, and makes me pretty positive about the final product.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

the first two models not so good, that last one is better swap out the head with a cadian one and it would look pretty good.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I liked them at first but I have to agree with bits and kits the more I look at them the more I hate them.
The new guy is pretty awful what is up with that gun


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

@ Admiraldick

Sorry if i offended you in some way, I agree with you about not liking GW's monopoly over miniature wargaming and if there was another company out their bringing to the table a whole range of products and services the match GW i would be a happy man. Sadly though there isnt and its quite likely there never will be.

My opinion of these models is based on what i see before me and what "gap" they are trying to fill in games workshops market, Now if any company steps up to fill a hole in GW's range then its only fair they are compared to whats available and compared to whats available and they are in my opinion poor, the only advantage they have is they are (or will be ) plastic, at the moment we dont know if that will mean an affordable price.They may be plastic and they may be cheap but they will still not be DKOK which is what wargames factory is trying to emulate,because they know people cant afford to buy DKOK. 

If these models were being produced 10 years ago i would be impressed, but with the quality of indie model producers like Andrea Models or avatars of war and the advancement of mold/CAD/tool making we have seen in the last 3 to 5 years and the simple fact the DKOK exist i cant get excited about them. 

for me just because a company produces something that fills a gap in GW's range does not mean they automatically should be praised, if anything they should be trying harder because they didnt have to do the leg work and development and write the rules.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> for me just because a company produces something that fills a gap in GW's range does not mean they automatically should be praised, if anything they should be trying harder because they didnt have to do the leg work and development and write the rules.


i think we are just going to have to disagree then.

i think that producing something that is of help to gamers and trying to compete in a very difficult market _is _praise worthy, irrespective of the final result. i agree with you that these models don't look like the DKoK, that may be an issue for you, but i really don't think that's a problem. i'm quite happy for great coat models to be produced that take there queues from the Valhallans, Vostryons, Skittari or from miniature ranges from other companies like Pig Iron or from things much further afield like favourite computer game or film characters. the variety helps the game more than repetition would.

i'll even agree that the models are relatively crude; which may make them to unrefined for your tastes, but i have no such qualms. like you, i'm not convinced that the models are limited by CAD, but i would suspect that they are limited by the production process. GW is a much larger company than Wargames Factory and has invested significantly more time and money into the production of CAD developed models (and it has paid dividens, as they are making some of their best ever models). but that doesn't mean that Wargames Factory is automatically a failure because they are not as perfect as the leader in the field. it just makes them average, which is no bad thing.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

They're terrible. The only thing they ahve going for them is that they are cheap. 

I think the vocla fans of greatcoats are selling themselves short and falling for WF's marketing ploy by publicising them.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> and possibly some of the best greatcoat models in the death Korps of krieg money can buy.


that is a joke right?, paying FW prices for models that don't even fit together and supplied smashed to bits is the best money can buy?

some of the worst models FW produces.

also I think people are missing a rather large point, Wargames factory models are cheap, and I mean ultra cheap, your paying next to nothing for models perfectly suitable for gaming and viewing upto 4 feet away, why does every model every company produces have to look amazing 1 inch away, its stupid and pointless, you have 100+ of them standing on the table and its going to look good, and good is what you've paid for, if you want to pay £35 for 10 models that are broken and don't fit together then go ahead, just remember that £35 buying 10 models able to do nothing game wise can probably get the person buying these 60+ models


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The first two I dislike. I feel that they're just a bit all over the place and the models as a whole don't work together. the rank and file guy I like though. the plain shoulder pads look better and the helmet and mask looks good. screams helghast actually, even with the gun. I'd buy a few guns from The Assault Group and that would sort me for them. overall giving that company's price usually I'd give them 7-8 out of 10.....


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They are a great basis for conversions. Lets face it. These will be bought and GWised with left overs from all the models that have come before. People have been keen on greatcoats and althought there are a few coats in the new command box i don't think that constitutes the basis for an army. The DKOK are the absolute cream of the crop and there is little doubt about that. This will hit the spot for people who want to build a large greatcoat army without having to pay slightly less then a Bentley to get it. To be honest, if it ends up putting pressure on for the genuine gw article then great.


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree that the renders of the first ones looks strange... I don't like the head on the first one, or the mini gun on the second guy, and the idea of their body armor being OVER the great coat looks silly. If I want great coats on a guy, it always looks cooler when he's wearing it over his armor.

As for the standard troop, give me that guy in a variety of poses and some weapon options and I'll be VERY happy with it. I will be keeping an eye on them for sure.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

well it seems that there is a clear divide between those that love these new models and those that hate them. however, i think that we are all going to have to get use to them, because i suspect that they (like the ubiquitous Pig Iron heads) are coming to a table top near you.

there has been a further set of pre-release pics showing some of the special/heavy weapon types that will be available (and an alternative head). sadly, i can't post them all directly, because i can find the originals. but here's the one i can post, and here's the link to the TGN article that alerted me to them:

http://www.tabletopgamingnews.com/2010/01/30/33198


----------



## Pedro (Jan 29, 2010)

The ran-and-file guy is very nice as is his shotgun/rifle. The characters are a little worse, but still, the more competition GW gets, the better!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'm liking the rank and file guys more now... the guns Are what put me off but the specials shown there are pretty cool...


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I kinda like them, sure they arent perfect, but stella hit it pretty much head on, a big mob will look plenty fine and if theyre cheep (I havent checked that link yet) all the better. 

I do think that they will fit in well with 40K, if for no other reason than that they have pauldrons :biggrin: I think that gun is pretty nice, a good sci-fi gun for the models. (even if does look _vuagely_ like a paint-ball gun)


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys! Sorry for the act of minor threadromancy, but I figured some people would love to see this, and creating a whole new thread just for this video is ridiculous, so here it is. A prototype great coat model:


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Damn, i was just about to put that video up!

I think they look a lot better painted tbh.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

If you play that video in mute,it looks like hes a sign language talker.


----------

